# Bonnet Creek vs Star Island vs Reunion



## BDMX2 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi All, 

We're big Disney fans and have been staying at Bonnet Creek on rentals for the past few years (previous DVC owners as well)  Anyway, we've decided to get our own points (resale, of course!) and be able to control our own reservations.  I'm estimating our transfer for a 308,000 contract at Bonnet Creek will be complete by maybe October (if I believe the 10 week estimate I was given by the title folks at Wyndham last week).  We're looking ahead to our annual April vacation for 2018, and I'm wondering which resort would be easier to book at about 6 months out?  

Does anyone want to compare and contrast Bonnet Creek and Star Island?  Especially with two teen boys.  I know Star Island is a little further away, but it sounds like the resort activities might be a little more fun for teens, and since we'll probably use our 13 month priority for BC in future years, this might be a good year to try something different.  But maybe it has less inventory?  Or maybe not?  I don't know much about it.  

And then there are a couple more in the area - Reunion is really appealing as well, but further out.  I guess when we finally get our points I'll need to see what's available, but I want to start managing expectations for my family.

Thoughts?  Input?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## schoolmarm (Aug 3, 2017)

If you play tennis, Star Island is your resort!  It is closer to Universal and more restaurants. Pool is nice, but not at nice as Bonnet Creek. 

You will just have to see what is available. I've done last minute bookings at Star Island.  Bonnet Creek is huge and has lots of units (for more points, usually...the seasons are different for these resorts).  It will depend on if you are going Easter week or not...Easter week will have more people vying for units. 

But Orlando is oversold with timeshares, and you should be able to get somewhere. Have fun!


----------



## BDMX2 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Schoolmarm!


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 3, 2017)

Once you get your account set up you will also have an RCI account. Maybe OP who only have RCI accounts through Wyndham can tell us if you can book the RCI sale weeks with it or only do Wyndham/RCI exchanges. If you can book the sale weeks with it you will find Star Island and Cypress Palms two bedroom units available in those sale weeks. It will be cheaper for you to book a sale week at Star Island or Cypress Palms than to use your points to book them. If you take more than one vacation a year that would leave your points available for another week and a long weekend too depending on how you use the points. Once you start using your points to go places you will find yourself wanting to use all your vacation time to go!

One long weekend I would look into is staying at Old Town Alexandria in the DC area. If you are flying into Reagan Airport you can get the Metro to the resort and not need a car. The Metro stop is 5-7 minutes walk from the resort and will take you all over DC. Even if you are driving to the resort you will most likely leave your car and take the Metro to get around. There are a lot of interesting restaurants to choose from on King St. where the resort is.

A great family resort is Glacier Canyon with all the indoor and outdoor waterparks. It is harder to find reservations in the summer at GC when the outdoor waterparks are open. However if your kids don't go back to school until after Labor Day the last two weeks of August, Sunday-Thursday nights are often easier to get. Flying into Madison, depending on where you live, can be expensive. If you can put up with flying and still having to drive a couple of hours then flying into Chicago and driving the rest of the way can save you quite a lot of money. You could even book the resort in Chicago, spend a night or two there and then hit Glacier Canyon for a few more nights.

If you don't know about Groupon, Living Social and Travelzoo, take the time to sign up on their websites and look over what they offer in your own area and the areas you will be visiting. We get their deals on restaurants, activities, shows, etc. in our own area and everywhere we go with our timeshares. Both Groupon and Living Social often have sales with extra off the deals so watch for them.


----------



## cayman01 (Aug 4, 2017)

BDMX2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We're big Disney fans and have been staying at Bonnet Creek on rentals for the past few years (previous DVC owners as well)  Anyway, we've decided to get our own points (resale, of course!) and be able to control our own reservations.  I'm estimating our transfer for a 308,000 contract at Bonnet Creek will be complete by maybe October (if I believe the 10 week estimate I was given by the title folks at Wyndham last week).  We're looking ahead to our annual April vacation for 2018, and I'm wondering which resort would be easier to book at about 6 months out?
> 
> ...



Just finished a quick stay at Reunion and would highly recommend it. Three golf courses, water park, couple other pools, tennis and lots more. Disney is only about 5-10 minutes in no traffic. Easy commute to DW. Beautiful resort, wish we could have stayed longer.


----------



## whitewater (Aug 4, 2017)

either BC or Reunion.

Each is amazing for kids & those going to disney.  Reunion is 5-10 minute drive but there is no traffic.

We have been doing the disney thing all this year 4 trips so far and heading there today!  wahoo!!!

We alternate between BC & Reunion all this year.  2x at Reunion & 4x at BC if that helps. message me if you have other questions.  you'll enjoy it.


----------



## BDMX2 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks so much, guys!

Jan M. - thanks for the tips and other suggestions, we love DC as well and go about annually in March.  I'm under the impression that Alexandria can be hard to get, but we'd love to be able to use points there and still be on the Metro - hopefully we will be able to get in there sometimes!  Lots of other great ideas and tips,too, thanks!  I use Groupon a lot at home, never even thought to look for local when we travel...brilliant!

Cayman and Whitewater - sounds like Reunion should be on our radar for sure.  How is getting around the resort?  My teen guys (my son and his friend that travels often with us) like to have their independence, is there any sort of shuttle to get around that huge property?  Is walking out of the question from the Wyndham units to the water park?   I'm sure the guys would love their own individual bedrooms in the 3 bedroom units there - rock star status!  We usually get a 2 bedroom at WBC, and that's already awesome in their book.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 4, 2017)

BDMX2 said:


> Thanks so much, guys!
> 
> Jan M. - thanks for the tips and other suggestions, we love DC as well and go about annually in March.  I'm under the impression that Alexandria can be hard to get, but we'd love to be able to use points there and still be on the Metro - hopefully we will be able to get in there sometimes!  Lots of other great ideas and tips,too, thanks!  I use Groupon a lot at home, never even thought to look for local when we travel...brilliant!
> 
> Cayman and Whitewater - sounds like Reunion should be on our radar for sure.  How is getting around the resort?  My teen guys (my son and his friend that travels often with us) like to have their independence, is there any sort of shuttle to get around that huge property?  Is walking out of the question from the Wyndham units to the water park?   I'm sure the guys would love their own individual bedrooms in the 3 bedroom units there - rock star status!  We usually get a 2 bedroom at WBC, and that's already awesome in their book.



We stayed at Reunion earlier this year with our granddaughter. We all really enjoyed the waterpark! Yes there is a shuttle but teens might be fine with walking. The resort is very spread out and the Wyndham units aren't close enough to the waterpark for little kids to be able to walk after playing hard at the waterpark.

If you book Old Town Alexandria at the 10 month mark you should be able to get a reservation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2017)

Perhaps OP can message a moderator to change the title by adding ".... vs Reunion" ... as many posters' comments did an excellent compassion with the other resorts in the title line.


----------



## BDMX2 (Aug 4, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Perhaps OP can message a moderator to change the title by adding ".... vs Reunion" ... as many posters' comments did an excellent compassion with the other resorts in the title line.



Oddly enough, I was just thinking the same!  And I was able to do it myself!


----------



## needhelp (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks OP, I have a similar question... comparing the resorts but not going to Disney.
We are going to Orlando for a family reunion that is going to be at a hotel in International Drive and the SeaWorld water park. We plan to stay at Bonnet Creek,Star Island, or Reunion. Is it worth the extra points of BC if not going to Disney?


----------



## whitewater (Sep 2, 2017)

needhelp said:


> Thanks OP, I have a similar question... comparing the resorts but not going to Disney.
> We are going to Orlando for a family reunion that is going to be at a hotel in International Drive and the SeaWorld water park. We plan to stay at Bonnet Creek,Star Island, or Reunion. Is it worth the extra points of BC if not going to Disney?


Having stayed at BC & Reunion.

We would stay at Reunion.  Why?

bigger units (3br deluxe at BC compaired to 3br Deluxe at reunion)
less congested
Quiter
parking closer to entrance
easy in/out of resort
grocery story outside entrance
closer to Tampa (nice things to do in Tampa)
Love the water park
Cons:  water park during non-summer times closes at 5pm.  this limits time at water park.
splash pad, lazy river, pool and slide are all together.  At BC they are separate thus if you want to lazy river and slide you have to leave on pool and walk to other.
Pros:  Pool side service (drinks, food, etc..) nice at reunion
water is warmer (more heated than BC IMHO)

that said BC we love the fireworks views & resort. 

We love both and enjoy staying at both.  2x at Reunion this year, 1x last year.  4x at BC this year once all said and done.  Family and kids love both.  we enjoy flipping back and forth.  Provides variety and both are A+ in our books.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 2, 2017)

So, Star Island only has 1 pool and no hot tub/whirlpool?


----------



## Andythefox (Oct 2, 2017)

Star Island is not in the same league as BC or Reunion. I've been to all three and would never go back to Star Island. I love BC but would choose Reunion every time so long as the wife let's me bring my golf clubs.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 2, 2017)

I drank way more free booze at Star Island than ever at BC. 

My sister and her husband (both who where the primary was the reason for my drinking) liked Bonnet Creek better ... seem more polished than SI. My brother's wife LOVED Bonnet Creek when they stayed there for 5 nights .. he had a legal class he took during the day .. hence, his wife liked all the onsite activities (gym, pools, etc).

And all my relatives get FREE stays. Hope this helps.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 2, 2017)

Reunion is my favorite. But I dont do Disney anymore


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 4, 2017)

Just booked Reunion for April on the strength of all the superlatives here.

Any recommendations for non-Mouse activities for a couple of old farts (who still enjoy the rides and movies and Cirque-oh-my but in moderation)?

These folks gave us an awesome aerial tour a couple years ago -- I recommend them highly:  



 (in Kissimmee)

Oh, and the first lesson (aka "*Discovery Flight Lesson*") is always cheap!


----------



## cayman01 (Oct 7, 2017)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Just booked Reunion for April on the strength of all the superlatives here.
> 
> Any recommendations for non-Mouse activities for a couple of old farts (who still enjoy the rides and movies and Cirque-oh-my but in moderation)?
> 
> ...



 The golf at Reunion is top notch, as it is at a lot of courses in the Orlando area. There are all sorts of activities on 192 which is a five minute drive from Reunion. From shooting machine guns to a skydiving simulator. Dinner shows. Museums. Cape Canaveral is a quick 45 minutes on the highway.


----------



## Richardsdeals (Oct 9, 2017)

I have made 3 trips to Orlando in 2017 and stayed at 3 different Wyndham resorts (Bonnet Creek, Star Island, Cypress Palms). 

1) Bonnet Creek.  Stayed there the first week of June.  Nice facilities.  It is very close to Disney resorts/parks.  It is not very close to a grocery store.  We did not make any room requests ahead of time, so we ended up on the 1st floor with a view of the parking lot.  I would request a upper floor pool view the next time.  Resort has a nice walking path around the pond, nice pools, etc.  Pools were very crowded.

2) Star Island.  Stayed there in April for a business trip.  Nice facilities as well, older than Bonnet Creek.  Reserved a 2 bedroom, but got a 2 bedroom lockoff....which gave us some extra room.  That was nice.  Stayed on the 2nd floor of a unit with a pool view.  Nice resort, close to lots of restaurants and grocery stores.  Much more convenience to get to those at Star Island than at Bonnet Creek.

3) Cypress Palms.  Just stayed there for a fall break trip.  This resort is right off the main road......you pull into it through a Cracker Barrel parking lot.  Felt more like a hotel than a resort by appearance as we pulled in.  We got a upper floor pool view.  That included a view of the road, and the stores on the strip.  The room was fine, but more dated.  Felt a lot more like the Wyndham in Nashville if you have stayed there.

We are planning another trip to Orlando in May 2018.  I am looking at some RCI properties.  If we stay in Wyndham, I would definitely stay in BC or SI again, put don't plan to return to CP.  I would like to check out Reunion for the reasons listed in other reviews.

Richard


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 10, 2017)

I need a 2 bedroom in June 2018 but don't have enough points for Bonnet Creek or Reunion. So it is a choice between SI or CP. I have stayed at CP multiple times and it is fine. But I'm wondering if Star Island might be worth a try. We will be one 60-something and two 20-somethings. We will be at WDW morning-night for at least 4 days. Maybe the kids will go to Universal for 2 days while I relax at the resort. What do you suggest?


----------



## Richardsdeals (Oct 12, 2017)

puppymommo said:


> I need a 2 bedroom in June 2018 but don't have enough points for Bonnet Creek or Reunion. So it is a choice between SI or CP. I have stayed at CP multiple times and it is fine. But I'm wondering if Star Island might be worth a try. We will be one 60-something and two 20-somethings. We will be at WDW morning-night for at least 4 days. Maybe the kids will go to Universal for 2 days while I relax at the resort. What do you suggest?


Depends on what you like.   Personally, I like staying at resorts that are well.....like resorts.  I like to walk around, have walking paths, trees, pools, something that is not right on the main road.  Having stayed at SI and CP, I think SI is much more of a "resort" than CP.  We were on the 5th floor in building 10 at CP and my view of the pool and pond also included a view of the strip, stores, etc.  Felt more like a hotel view than a resort.  My wife, on the other hand, doesn't care if we have a resort feel or not......especially when we are spending each day at a theme park.  She just wants a comfortable room to sleep in.  I'm not sure which is older, but the unit we stayed in at CP had a lot of wear on it.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 12, 2017)

We've stayed a number of times at both and I would pick Star Island over Cypress Palms. I agree that CP is fine if you are all going to the parks but if you will be relaxing at the pool I would definitely pick SI.


----------

